# Brute force 750 oil cooler



## danmanseill (Feb 5, 2011)

Where can I find the oil filter adapter to put an engine oil cooler system on my brute. I have been all over ebay


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Check this out. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5718&highlight=oil+cooler

and this

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=6845


----------

